
Samsung to cut out Google middleman with own developers’ conference - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/07/samsung-to-cut-out-google-middleman-with-own-developers-conference/
======
YeahKIA
Another sign that Android is not about Google anymore but more about Galaxy
line and Samsung.

